# Let's See Your Keepers



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am on a roll.

Do you have any definate keepers?Watches you would never sell?

Lets see them.

No pic of mine.A Seiko 0011J.

*Edit* A Seiko 0011J


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

They're all here (and then some).
















http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/stanzplace/


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I never say never, but I have a few gift watches that I wouldnt sell, I dont think I could part with my '17( wedding watch ) or my new Oris ( wedding money watch







)

I keep looking at them and try to think of ones that I could sell to finance the next one but I keep coming up short...Most of mine arnt worth big money so there would be no point in selling them really.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Probably only this one.

I made a big mistake selling my first Zenith....always regretted it.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Never say never!!!

None of em are that indispensible.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Who helped me out with the 0011J pic??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool thanks







Shame about the strap on it though


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a few definite keepers (I think!):

* My new Japy - should never have traded my first one and I was lucky to find this one on fleaBay for a price that I'll never ever find another at.

* Seiko 7002-7001 150m diver - the one that started it all.

* Seiko Marinemaster - don't think I'd get back what I paid for it (due to its various problems) so I may as well keep it and enjoy it.

* O & W Caribbean - where would I find another?

* Seiko Silverwave - rare watch with 6306 movement, as above where would I find another one?

In fact most of my current collection seem to be keepers - I keep trying to bring myself to sell some of them but I keep bottling out big style. Not sure whether to be







or







about that??


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

As said, nothing is indispensable









However I would say at this time my Spitfire is going nowhere, or Aquatimer. Also have a Sekonda Trish bought me for my 30th. That's a keeper.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I may yet keep the Panerai,its growing on me,like mould


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Gotta be these two.

As long as they perform well, that is....

Born


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Red X's for me Born


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I see them OK....Lovely


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Omega SMP titanium chrono and my Seadweller are keepers for me.

Jason - where did you get the bottom watch box????

Cheers, Olly


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

See them now mate,very nice









Jase gis that LED


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jason - where did you get the bottom watch box????


Antique fair, its a bit shallow but glass topped and looks OK...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > Jason - where did you get the bottom watch box????
> 
> 
> Antique fair, its a bit shallow but glass topped and looks OK...
> ...


I knew a girl like that


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jase gis that LED












You cant have the red dialed one ( my mate PG gave me that







) but the green face one is right up your street









PM me your address.....Bugger, thats 3 youve got off me today


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I was only kidding







Nice that green one though









But if you insist


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You aint got a mouse too have you,mine has just ballsed up this second


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t know, I have sold a few this year but I`m if there`s many more I`d let go.









I have over the years been interested in collecting different things and when my interests have changed I`ve sold off loads of stuff and regreted it later. now I`m much more careful about what I sell.

Also as watches don`t take up much space compared to motorcycles, HiFi or even cameras there`s not such a pressure to make room


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I see the green Vostok didn`t stay on its bracelet very long Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Err no Mac it diddnt


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Err no Mac it diddnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So was it too Bling or just too _`Cheap`_


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lets say it just wasnt right


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know what you mean


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

My Lemania chrono - ex Royal Navy


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Very nice Lemania, that.









Looks really 'Navy' with the white dial, with characteristic dings and scratches to boot.

Are these only for officers?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Definite Keepers









GMT-Master II


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

born t said:


> Very nice Lemania, that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure - I think it may have been used in submarines - hence no radioactive lume.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

And these


----------



## fusee (Apr 22, 2005)

My Omega Speedmaster 125 which I have the box and docs for. I had it overhauled by Omega in 2001,cost a small fortune but I got a bag of old parts back and they even replaced the hands.

I'll post a photo sometime,need to get a camera first though


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

For keeps, like forever, ever?

These I suspect.




























Probably one or two others, also.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I just love that photo of your "special" Stan - just love it to bits.

What a cracker!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

ESL said:


> I just love that photo of your "special" Stan - just love it to bits.
> 
> What a cracker!
> 
> ...


Thanks George, Roy did a fine job on it.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've never sold a watch so I guess all mine are keepers. But, for sentimental reasons, I'd not ever consider selling these three:

*My Grandfather's watch - 9ct. Gold Accurist 21-jewel manual*










*My Father's watch - Ramona, 30-jewel Felsa Automatic*










And my personal favourite of the three, my other Gradfather's watch:

*Ramona, 25-jewel Felsa Automatic*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

As I'm now collecting Timex's most of them are staying with me.

My 4 RLT's also and my Hamilton along with my accutron and all the gift's I've been given by kind forumers plus the Vertex and a few others









In fact most of them









There will be some coming up for sale soon though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> There will be some coming up for sale soon though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ll be watching























In fact I`m just off to check your site now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm thinking of the elysee and the blue strumanski and a few others and some that aren't on the site! Want to actually save to buy something


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I'm thinking of the elysee and the blue strumanski and a few others and some that aren't on the site! Want to actually save to buy something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I_ am_ saving to buy something special for my Birthday so really despite the temptation I *must* resist


----------

